# Any 2011 coyote pics?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

If you have any coyote pictures from 2011 please post them.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is one from my trip to Lake Tahoe last week, but he is alive and well.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a 4th of july coyote.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i might try to get out there this weekend but not sure if i can swing it just yet


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is the one my brother-in-law and i got while i was down in arizona for a wedding a few weeks ago. I will be after them this weekend while on vacation in big sky country... wish me luck!


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

yfzduner450,

i might have to tag along one day so i can watch your dogs work. i am fascinated by the whole decoy dog thing... will your dogs dispatch a crippled coyote or do you use them mainly to bring the coyotes in close?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

JDF, 
Your welcome to come along any time. My dog is just starting to really figure this thing out. She's only about 15 months old right now. She has been used to decoy and recovered shot coyotes so far. She's never had to fight a cripple as the 22-250 has done too good of a job lately. I think she's more of a bay dog then a kill dog but only time will tell.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So heres my most recent one.
[attachment=0:34m3o79v]Photo006.jpg[/attachment:34m3o79v]
I have more in 2011 but don't have the photos right now they are on the forum somewhere.
I have seen alot lately and have stopped deer hunting to try and call. But I seem to forget to put a call in my pack.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My son's 1st coyote.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

with a bow too! thats awesome! something i want to accomplish for sure one day! nice work!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice picks guys. Keep them coming! Silentstalker, really your son shot his first with a bow and arrow? WOW that is awesome!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, calm and poised he drilled him! I have yet to do it myself!


----------

